# "Pig Stickers"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Jason/TXDRAKE... here ya go !!!!

Nuthin' fancy...but I'll guarantee they are ONE of a KIND !!

Came out pretty nice...and wuz fun fiddlin' with them after a couple of years lay-off from it.. You wanted 'tines'..and you shore got 'tines'...

Don't compare with "RobertA's" or "Original's"...but they'll do....LOL

Lemme know when, where and how....

jim


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lucky dog, I hope he don't get them dirty.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Can I test one on a 2" slab?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim,

They look great!!! Let me know where to send the check or do you prefer PayPal? Thanks soooo much!!! They are exactly what I wanted!!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

They look good to me. I like the end emblems on them too.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

They work as well as they look. My wife even has one of her own.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Where did you get the rods?

I like them


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Where did you get the rods?
> 
> I like them


Here ya go, Bill.. Git after it !!!:biggrin:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...nware___Pig_Tail_Food_Flipper___pig_tail?Args=


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, seen them...thought someone around here was making them 

might price some local shops on the steel rods...should be easy to make and stock up for the summer


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those look great Jim!!

Bill, I am thinking Robert may have made some. I may give it a shot soon as I'd like to make up a few of them.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Pig Tails Tuga!!! I like the Antler on them!!!!

I havent made any in awhile, i use 3/16" Stainless Steel Tig welding wire. I will try to do a tutorial in the future for you guys on bending them.


----------

